# wat morth is my royal python



## leeelkington (Feb 2, 2011)

wat morth is my royal python ive had loads of people say wat morth they think it is but no one can say for sure i got him in a deal i did and was told he was from ralph davis all so got a nuffer nice royal from him


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

pastel,possibly super.


----------



## leeelkington (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

white said:


> pastel,possibly super.



I'd say Pastel (not sure what line though), not a Super as not got enough blushing to be one :2thumb:.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Can you get a clearer pic showing the head/eyes please?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Pastel, not super. Possibly a lemon or citrus but hard to tell from pics. Just ask Ralph what you bought from him!

It is morph, not morth btw


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

I would say you got yourself a nice pastel 

Gemma

Edit - I agree with hogboy, maybe a vanilla pastel too


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I'd say its possibly a Vanilla Pastel, too bright for a regular pastel.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

A "what morph is it" thread that clearly isn't a normal!

Colour me shocked.

Either I need a lay down or the world is going to end....


----------



## porters_2003 (Dec 14, 2009)

Whatever pastel it is it's lovely


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

i would say pastel


----------

